# Milk Withdrawal - Ivermectin



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been using dewormer pellets that do not have any milk withdrawal- but would like to rotate with an ivermectin paste. Is there any milk withdrawal time if I use the latter?

Thanks!--

Lisa

Farm and Fiber 
Upton, MA.

http://www.farmandfiber.com


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

If you haven't bought any yet... Take a look at Eprinex. It's a similar class of wormer to ivermectin, but it's a pour on (also will kill mites and lice) AND there's no milk withdrawl time on it. It's not cheap, but a bottle of it goes a loooong way.


----------



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for the information- I will buy that instead!!

-Lisa

Farm and Fiber
Upton, MA.

www.farmandfiber.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the ivermectin paste and do a withdrawal of 3 days...it's reccommended to be longer but I've not had a problem yet.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually do a withdrawl of seven days no matter what wormer. If i find something for a specific wormer that says longer i go with that. I say better safe then sorry.
beth


----------

